

The Top 3 Developers on Stack Overflow are .NET devs - nsomaru
http://stackexchange.com/leagues/1/alltime/stackoverflow

======
moomin
They're also all based in Europe. You've got to wonder if the effect is
something to do with there being a large number of .NET users and relatively
few experts.

That and Jon Skeet is a phenomenon. Seriously, I've answered questions that
were ten seconds old only to discover that by submission Jon had posted a more
detailed and just plain better answer in the time it took me to compose three
lines.

